# Asus EEE PC 1000 soundcard?



## xboy (Mar 29, 2008)

Can I use the internal sound card on the Asus EEE PC or do I need a usb sound card?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I use the internal sound card on the Asus EEE PC


If it has line-out and line-in you can use it. The necessity for a USB soundcard derives from the fact that most laptops only have a mic-in (which is unsuitable for REW), so they must get an external card.

brucek


----------



## xboy (Mar 29, 2008)

brucek said:


> If it has line-out and line-in you can use it. The necessity for a USB soundcard derives from the fact that most laptops only have a mic-in (which is unsuitable for REW), so they must get an external card.
> 
> brucek


Yes, my EEE PC has two jacks, one for speakers, and one for recording. So I guess REW will work?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Try it. Do a soundcard calibration. It only takes one loopback cable..........

brucek


----------

